# Win 15 Minutes of Fame on a Times Square Billboard + a Gallery Quality Canvas Print



## Mothering (Nov 4, 2010)

*This contest has ended. Thank you for all of your beautiful submissions!*

The winners as chosen by the community are:

Grand Prize: Betherbugs

Second Prize: Umm Sayf

Third Prize: missdawn25

You will each be sent a private message about how to claim your prize.

*If you didn't win you can still get a great deal from CanvasPop for a limited time in Mothering's new deals section. Head over there now and grab up a gallery-wrapped 16"x20" canvas print (a $99 value) for just $45!*

--

*Have your photo-art featured on New York's Times Square Reuters Board and win a custom, gallery-quality canvas print from CanvasPop, the most innovative provider of custom, high-quality canvas printing services!*

*The Prizes: *One grand prize winner, selected by the Mothering community, will receive a 16" x 20" 1.5" thick canvas print of their photo (a $113 value) and be featured in New York's Times Square on the Reuters Board (the world's first billboard powered exclusively by wind and solar energy) this summer!! Wow! Additionally, the second and third place winners, again as chosen by the Mothering community, will each receive an $80 gift certificate to CanvasPop.

*How to Enter*: First, make sure you are a fan of Mothering on Facebook and "like" CanvasPop on Facebook. Next, leave a comment in this thread and include the photo you would like to enter into the contest. Finally, go and vote for your favorite photo by "liking" the post.

*For a second entry* share this giveaway with friends and then leave a second comment with your additional photo letting us know that you did.

*About CanvasPop*: At CanvasPop, we're passionate about providing gallery-quality canvas printing and delivering a great customer experience every time. And that passion shows in our work. From consumers to digital artists, from photographers to interior designers, people everywhere choose CanvasPop because they know they can count on stunning photos on canvas giclee prints, lovingly crafted to your specifications. All risk-free, backed by the best guarantee in the canvas printing industry. Your CanvasPop giclee prints are handmade by our staff at our North America-based studio, and we ship with care from facilities in the United States and Canada.

*Rules:* US Residents only, except where prohibited. Two entries per person--one entry for liking CanvasPop on Facebook and posting an image and one entry for sharing and posting an additional photo. Winners will be those members receiving the first, second, and third most votes by the Mothering community at the time the contest ends on Monday, June 6th at 2pm ET.


----------



## betherbugs (Jul 19, 2009)

Here's my first entry- My daughter at 15 months old asleep in the mei tai.


----------



## betherbugs (Jul 19, 2009)

I shared the link so here is my second entry. My daughter again at 3 years.


----------



## smilingsara (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## watermama25 (Jun 1, 2011)

This was the first crocus up in our yard this year.


----------



## watermama25 (Jun 1, 2011)

My second entry for sharing the link. My boys, being brothers!


----------



## missdawn25 (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)




----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I couldn't figure out how to put text in with that picture. That was from the first twin birth I attended; a lovely natural birth, held in the OR because of hospital policy. I'm the lady in scrubs.


----------



## lairaja (Aug 10, 2007)

My very talented friend, Christy Lopez, took this picture of me on Route 66 in Albuquerque when I was 5 months pregnant with my son, Shane.


----------



## lairaja (Aug 10, 2007)

Another entry (I shared on Facebook) by Christy Lopez. My partner Blake with our son Shane less than 24 hours after he was born at home.


----------



## Cheryl Aileen (Apr 18, 2011)

My Daughter Grace during an in-studio performance at Asheville Dance Revolution.


----------



## ChristalB (Jun 3, 2011)

Our baby girl having some tummy time on her Blessed Nest nursing pillow. Ah, those eyes!


----------



## Cheryl Aileen (Apr 18, 2011)

I shared the contest this my second photo is of my youngest two children visiting the Arizona Sonoran Desert Museum.


----------



## BCN2PHX (Jun 3, 2011)

My son James, happy as always with the sun shining on his bright beautiful face


----------



## oliver's*mom (Oct 8, 2010)

Summer joy!


----------



## karenzi23 (Jun 3, 2011)

A magical moment captured of my daughters spinning in a cherry orchard... bottle that joy!


----------



## EmersonLove (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## karenzi23 (Jun 3, 2011)

I shared this to my facebook friends and so am posting this second pic...


----------



## BCN2PHX (Jun 3, 2011)

9 months pregnant and living in Barcelona. Happiness!

I shared this contest with fb friends, this is my second submission. cheers!


----------



## levans (Jun 20, 2006)

A picture taken by my brother of my daughter, age 4


----------



## summerhaze (Jun 5, 2011)

Here is my entry: "Tracing My Roots"


----------



## hikingfortruth (Nov 2, 2009)

My submission:


----------



## iggaboo (Aug 20, 2002)

This was taken last November when we were visiting my family in Seattle..


----------



## iggaboo (Aug 20, 2002)

second submission for sharing on facebook, my 2 sweeties


----------



## NatureLova (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Umm Sayf (Mar 9, 2010)

My friend is a new member and she tried to post this pic but it's not posting. This is my entry because I really want her & her daughter to be on a NY times billboard!!!! It is of her and her daughter planting in her yard. (I have her permission to share this ofcourse


----------



## kristin0727 (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't get my picture to post.


----------



## kristin0727 (Jun 6, 2011)

This is my son at 6 months of age eating peas for the first time.


----------



## Sarah Shabaan (Mar 31, 2011)

Daddy Love


----------



## BBorgia (Jun 6, 2011)

My daughter's personality shows so well in this picture! She was almost 6 months old in this picture and so proud of herself for learning how to sit up!


----------



## Sarah Shabaan (Mar 31, 2011)

Happiness


----------



## hartgu (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## thoughtfulmamma (Mar 7, 2011)

my daughter enjoying the backyard pool.


----------



## hartgu (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## barefootmama0709 (Jun 25, 2009)

Here is my oldest in the pool-water was colder than he thought!


----------



## Erin Engelhardt (Jun 6, 2011)

my 8 month old daughter looking at a flower...


----------



## Erin Engelhardt (Jun 6, 2011)

i tried to post this same image already...i'm sorry if it posted twice


----------



## hpierson (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## hpierson (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## oliver's*mom (Oct 8, 2010)

.
Thinking..


----------



## iluvjax (Jun 6, 2011)

This is Jax and me in the park! I have liked both sites on FB!


----------



## TreeSong (Jun 12, 2007)

My 1.5 yo hiking with the family in the woods of VT.


----------



## iluvjax (Jun 6, 2011)

This is Jax. He is the sweetest boy! I have liked both sites on FB and this is my 2nd entry


----------



## kristin0727 (Jun 6, 2011)

2nd submission (shared on Facebook)

This is one of my triplets, Alexis, on her 1st birthday!


----------



## RachelNJack (Apr 4, 2011)

What a wonderful giveaway! Here is our submission:


----------



## nicoandme (Jun 6, 2011)

My son at 11 months.


----------



## CLAL (Apr 4, 2011)

Like both pages.


----------



## nicoandme (Jun 6, 2011)

My son at 11 months.


----------



## PrydaMig (May 25, 2011)

My newborn son's first bath


----------



## HallelujahGrace (Jun 6, 2011)

This is a piece of my HallelujahArt. I call it 'Redwood Berry'. I liked Both pages.


----------



## PrydaMig (May 25, 2011)

Oh! I shared on FB.

My 3 day old son


----------



## jcassady (Jun 6, 2011)

My son after his first bath


----------



## quadmama (Apr 5, 2011)

My daughter exploring a calla lily in our backyard.


----------



## ABulbrook (Jun 4, 2011)

I took this picture of my 7-month old daughter while she was watching her big brother (3 years old) play soccer.


----------



## ABulbrook (Jun 4, 2011)

And this one is of my son and daughter having some fun in the sand!



And I shared on Facebook!


----------



## HallelujahGrace (Jun 6, 2011)

I shared on Facebook so here is my second photo art. Find me on facebook at www.facebook.com/HallelujahArt

Thank you.


----------



## HallelujahGrace (Jun 6, 2011)

I shared on Facebook so here is my second photo art. Find me on facebook at www.facebook.com/HallelujahArt

Thank you.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Thank you all so much for your submissions!! These are some wonderful photos! Voting remains open until tomorrow, so vote for your favorites!


----------



## Mothering (Nov 4, 2010)

*This contest has ended. Thank you for all of your beautiful submissions! *

The winners as chosen by the community are:

Grand Prize: Betherbugs

Second Prize: Umm Sayf

Third Prize: missdawn25

You will each be sent a private message about how to claim your prize.

*If you didn't win you can still get a great deal from CanvasPop in Mothering's new deals section. Head over there now and grab up a gallery-wrapped 16"x20" canvas print (a $99 value) for just $45!*


----------

